# 2020 Tip numbers



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Okay for 2020 42% of my PAX tipped me.

60% of the people that said they would tip me in the app did. 15 People said they will tip me in the app, 9 of the 15 followed through.

$3,227.21 in tip income for 2020.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

your record keeping rocks......but way too much work, but still rocks.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

My 2020 Tip stats:
% of Lyft Pax who Tipped: 24.9%
% of Uber Pax who Tipped: 29.6%

Total: 27.1% of pax tipped me.

Lyft % went up a bit from 2019. Uber stayed about the same.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SHalester said:


> your record keeping rocks......but way too much work, but still rocks.


My day job is financial reporting and auditing, its what I do.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Okay for 2020 42% of my PAX tipped me.
> 
> 60% of the people that said they would tip me in the app did. 15 People said they will tip me in the app, 9 of the 15 followed through.
> 
> $3,227.21 in tip income for 2020.


I love the business analysis approach you take to analyzing not only this but, to many different data points. Having said that, and I emphasis I'm not trying to dismiss your data, you're numbers in volume are so low that this tipping data is hard to have meaning to a larger population. (I know you are simply presenting your numbers and not making wider inferences).

When I see a number like 60% of pax who say they will tip in the app do, I immediately think "no way". Then I see it is only 15 people in all of 2020. I would guess that @Illini numbers are much more reflective of the wider population in drivers giving a volume of rides.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I love the business analysis approach you take to analyzing not only this but, to many different data points. Having said that, and I emphasis I'm not trying to dismiss your data, you're numbers in volume are so low that this tipping data is hard to have meaning to a larger population. (I know you are simply presenting your numbers and not making wider inferences).
> 
> When I see a number like 60% of pax who say they will tip in the app do, I immediately think "no way". Then I see it is only 15 people in all of 2020. I would guess that @Illini numbers are much more reflective of the wider population in drivers giving a volume of rides.


My primary market is also unique in that it is a some what rural tourist area. I drive very limited in 5 other markets in my state and see a big difference in the numbers in those markets when it comes to tips. In those other markets tips are very rare to come by, outside of my primary market my tip percentage drops to 17%. I do trips in those markets as I am passing through, always with DF set and only taking trips that truly are going the way I am going. The tips I get on those trips are almost always airport trips, either going to or coming from.

Seems like when I am passing by West Palm Beach Airport with DF set heading South I almost always get an airport ping. Strange thing is there are cars sitting in the Uber lot, so I am guessing they all pass on that 20-30 minute ping south.

For the I'll tip you in the app numbers I started tracking that in 2019 and 74 people said I'll tip you in the app and 38 or 51% did.
In 2019 I did 1885 trips so 4% made the tip comment. In 2020 I did 1345 trips so only 1% made the tip comment this past year.

Kind of wish more drivers kept accurate records to see how the trends really are.

If I would not have started tracking my numbers I would not believe the tip percent numbers because it does not feel like that many people tip. I guess you only really remember the ones that don't tip.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> Okay for 2020 42% of my PAX tipped me.
> 
> 60% of the people that said they would tip me in the app did. 15 People said they will tip me in the app, 9 of the 15 followed through.
> 
> $3,227.21 in tip income for 2020.


Yup, I have also found that tourists are far better tippers!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I have also had really good luck with "I will tip you in the app" in 2020. I always am very gracious and thank them. I have not been keeping great records but I believe probably 3 out of 4 have come through for me and actually tipped.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> Okay for 2020 42% of my PAX tipped me.
> 
> 60% of the people that said they would tip me in the app did. 15 People said they will tip me in the app, 9 of the 15 followed through.
> 
> $3,227.21 in tip income for 2020.


Not bad, but my take is better. &#128536;


----------

